# Best tadpole food/Liquifry ASAP



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

So I checked a little while ago and some tadpoles are already starting to swim. I put in some fish flakes crushing them as much as I can. I heard Liquifry is good to feed fry or these tiny guys but dunno where to get them. I'm checking like ebay right now but I don't wanna buy the right product. Or if Petco has any in store please let me know and which ones are good to get. PLease I need a response ASAP. I wanna try and save these guys or at least some of them.


----------

